# Insidious (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone see it? What did y'all think?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Caught a late showing of "Insidious" last night with my two sons and really enjoyed this film which is sort of mixture of "Poltergeist", "Drag Me To Hell", and "Haunting In Connecticut". An old fashioned feeling haunted house movie with emphasis on creepy sound effects and quick cuts of the nasties that deliver quite a few startles. The audience seemed to enjoy it as did my two boys (12 and 15). It's a really good film if you have kids that enjoy horror but don't want to expose them to sex, excessive gore or other adult themes. It's a fun film and the fact that my 12 year old watched most of it with his hands over his eyes was priceless.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't want to expose my 13 year old to sexual stuff...she hears enough of that in the hallways at school . Thanks for the good review- I will take her, as she's been wanting to see a "real" movie-theatre horror movie, but I couldn't find one I thought was appropriate. Nice to see you are raising 1950's-type kids too, Stoll...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Saw it, and meh....it was just OK IMHO. Hard to be scared if I can't relate to the situation, for example the ability to Astral travel eludes me so I know that the situations in the movie can't ever happen to me (Yes I know it's fictional), so I am not scared. 

Well done movie, for a low budget, I would recommend it. Some of the "creatures" made me laugh though. Hard to take seriously, but fun nevertheless.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey, Doc...you wanna be scared? I'm taking a shower tonight around 9pm. Be there. With a loofah.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Gah!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I wanna see this but havent yet.


----------

